# Question about wiring and setup to add to my HR34



## voltagexx (Jul 11, 2009)

This is probably a stupid question but I didn't see any solid answers to really find out what I needed to find out. I've currently got an HR34 as my only receiver (I also have an old HR20 that's not hooked up and is only being used to watch things recorded from my old place (this apartment already had an SWM setup so I couldn't use the HR20)).

Anyways I'm hoping to get something set up so I can watch my recorded programs on a second tv in another room, and I've never had that sort of setup so I'm very unfamiliar with it. I literally do not care if I didn't even get channels in the second room, though I'm sure that doesn't make any difference. Just wanted to mention it just in case that could make any sort of setup easier since I only want to access the DVR recordings in the new second room.

Will I need a new receiver as I assume, or is there a way to rig it up where I could use the old HR20 somehow? And second, what sort of new wiring should I be expecting? Sorry if these questions are confusing...


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I'd suggest that you look into getting the C31 box for the second TV.
This is not a receiver, but allows the viewing from the HR34.
The HR20 could also be used in a Whole Home setup.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

To use the HR20 in a Whole Home setup you'd need a DECA to interface the HR20's ethernet through the coax.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I believe that the only HR20 that has a problem with the SWM setup is the HR20-100. 

Even then it can be used with a bandstop filter in the line. I have seen a couple of diagrams with the arrangement for those.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> I believe that the only HR20 that has a problem with the SWM setup is the HR20-100.


SWiM, NO problem.
DECA, needs a special configuration to power the DECA.

The HR20 might be able to be used for the OP, but the question is if the apartment has another one or two SWiM channels free for it to be used.


----------



## voltagexx (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks for the help everyone. I was unfamiliar with the C31 but that does sound like something that would work for me, since I don't have to worry about the complaints people had about it not having its own tuner. 
Only problem is, I can't seem to find anywhere I could actually pick that up. I saw somewhere saying it was available for 39 bucks but I can't find it. I'm thinking maybe my best bet is to just call up DTV and have them send somebody out and discuss the options. I'm hoping not to have to pay much up front as a loyal customer, and I know I'll have the $6 a month extra charge.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

voltagexx said:


> Only problem is, I can't seem to find anywhere I could actually pick that up. I saw somewhere saying it was available for 39 bucks but I can't find it.


I'm not sure they are actually out in the real world yet, other than test units. But they should be any day now. The $39 price was a mistake.

You might check www.solidsignal.com for availability and price if you can't get one from DirecTV directly. Having DirecTV "send someone out to discuss options" probably isn't an option - they will send an installer with a specific work order to install a specific item.


----------

